# Harness your love



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't agree more .

http://www.clicktreat.blogspot.ie/2012/06/is-it-harmful-to-attach-aleash-to-your.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Dr. Peter Dobias .... "I invite you to do a little test. Open your hands keeping your thumbs together. Place the thumbs at the base of the throat and the fingers surrounding the neck. Now, take a deep breath, squeeze and pull back with all your force keeping your thumbs connected. If you have not fainted by now and are still reading these lines, I am sure the sensation was not comfortable. Perhaps you never thought of it but this is how many dogs feel when they are on the leash. If you are still keen to continue with this experiment, put a choke chain around your neck and attach it to a leash. Ask a friend to grab the end of the leash and pull and jerk on it periodically. Welcome to the dog world! No, I will not make you go on with this experiment and ask you to test another torture device, the prong collar.I just want you to become more aware of what is happening out there - See more at: http://peterdobias.com/community/2009/05/one-jerk-can-cause-a-lot-of-damage/#sthash.34DeXIwK.dpuf


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow Dave. That really does put things into perspective. Thanks for that, all the more reason to use a harness


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Regina said:


> Wow Dave. That really does put things into perspective. Thanks for that, all the more reason to use a harness


yeah it took one good scare to get me off of using a regular collar. Molly got scared on leash one time and bolted to the end of the leash and had a really bad hacking attack. She always walked well on leash and never pulled, so I guess I got a false sense of security. It only takes one event to cause a major problem. Also interesting is the link to neck injuries and thyroid problems. We don't put kids in car seats with a noose around their neck and we don't need to put dogs at risk unnecessarily. JMO


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Thank Dave for posting that great article.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> yeah it took one good scare to get me off of using a regular collar.


Same here. We have a steep driveway that Gibbs LOVES to run down at full speed. I took him out one day for a Potty and he took off as soon as we reached the driveway. Before I could react and let go of the leash, he reached the end got jerked hard enough to do a 180. We soon noticed he'd cough whenever he'd tug on the leash. BTW - this was all before we started leash training.

We immediately bought him a harness. We use the Top Paw Easy Rider Car Harness, which can also be used as a walking harness. I really like its design, ease of use and versatility as both a car harness and walking harness.

We took Gibbs to the Vet to see if we injured his esophagus. She said his breathing seemed normal and she could not palpate an injury. She said she could X-ray or CT Scan him, but if we wanted a definite test, we would have to go a specialist who has the only machine in our area that can measure the amount of airflow. She also indicated there wasn't a treatment if his esophagus was damaged. He seems healthy by most accounts, but there are times when I swear I can hear that his breathing may be slightly restricted. Hopefully it's just my paranoia or guilty for allowing it to happen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree too. I have to use a regular collar for obedience, (where Kodi is mostly off leash anyway! ) because the rules say so. But he does all casual walking, even going to and from the training center building, on an Sense-ible harness. 

We haven't had a "bad experience" with a collar, but I sure want to prevent one!


----------



## RosiePosie (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone's dog not like the harness? Rosie runs away from us as soon as she sees her harness. I even bought a new and different one in case she was associating something bad with the old one. When we pull out the leash she is just fine, but bolts when we get out the harness. And then once I've convinced her to sit and I get it on her, she stands still and doesn't want to move for a few seconds. It's the craziest thing.

She has always had a harness since she was a puppy. She wasn't as fearful as a puppy, but was never a fan.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

RosiePosie said:


> Does anyone's dog not like the harness? Rosie runs away from us as soon as she sees her harness. I even bought a new and different one in case she was associating something bad with the old one. When we pull out the leash she is just fine, but bolts when we get out the harness. And then once I've convinced her to sit and I get it on her, she stands still and doesn't want to move for a few seconds. It's the craziest thing.
> 
> She has always had a harness since she was a puppy. She wasn't as fearful as a puppy, but was never a fan.


Could you offer a very special treat that she only gets when she lets you put on the harness. Also, this would be an excellent opportunity to use shaping to help her accept her harness better. Check the fit to make sure the harness isn't chafing under her legs or on her chest.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Couple of days ago I' have read this

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/16_7/features/the-no-pull-debate_20782-1.html

I was thinking to buy sensible or sensation harness, but now I am not going to buy that! Dr. Zink recomends so called Y harnesses

https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=3374

Turid Rugas rercomends this harness

http://dogtraininginsight.com/how-to-train-my-dog/about-harnesses-by-turid-rugaas/

It is italian brand Haquihana.

This subject is not an easy one, because bad harness is also harmfull!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Couple of days ago I' have read this
> 
> http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/16_7/features/the-no-pull-debate_20782-1.html
> 
> ...


Very interesting article! I definitely think that the Sense-ible harness helped me get Kodi past that point where he got over-excited out on walks, and would pull in either a collar or other type of harness. So even though it might be slightly restrictive, I think it has it's place. But he DOESN'T pull any more, even in just a collar... I just don't walk him in just a collar because I don't want to take chances with his neck and throat. Maybe it's time I look into a harness of a different shape, and see how he does with a back clip harness.

I know there is at least one brand of harness that is shaped like the one Turid shows that has attachments on the front AND the back, so that if your dog is walking nicely, you can use the back attachment, and if he's not, you can switch to the front. While, of course, I'd prefer to not put pressure on the dog ANYWHERE, I have to say, I'd rather put pressure on the chest and upper arm than on the neck and throat! And, honestly, when I'm asking my dog to work as an athlete, he's not on leash. For agility, he's not even wearing a collar... he's running naked.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah some harnesses are better than others pressure point wise. But just about any harness is better than a flat/buckle collars . Your mileage may vary.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah some harnesses are better than others pressure point wise. But just about any harness is better than a flat/buckle collars . Your mileage may vary.


I agree. Kodi is on a harness except when he's in the performance ring. But I'm always open to better harness options!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I posted awhile back about Julie's fear of her harness. I followed the advice people offered and the situation is much better. She's wearing the Puppia harness and she accepts it much more readily. I introduced it with 'harness treats' and that, along with greater comfort, did the trick.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can buy the Haqihana harness Stateside? Or similar ones? I like the look of it, with the length of strap between the front area and the chest strap. The other ones I've gotten do restrict Tucker's movement and pinch behind his front legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I went harness shopping yesterday, and found this one that I like. No restriction on the shoulders or under the armpits, and relatively easy to get on and off. This harness has two "bonus" features that I really liked... It has reflective strips for visibility at night. (not that we walk Kodi off our property at night, but it would be nice for people in more urban settings) and you can wet the harness down with cool water, and it becomes a cooling vest in the summer!

http://www.mycurli.com/en/vest-air-mesh

The big question is whether it will mat his coat. Time will tell!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Sheri said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy the Haqihana harness Stateside? Or similar ones? I like the look of it, with the length of strap between the front area and the chest strap. The other ones I've gotten do restrict Tucker's movement and pinch behind his front legs.


I'd like to know as well. The only place I found is the UK.



krandall said:


> OK, I went harness shopping yesterday, and found this one that I like. No restriction on the shoulders or under the armpits, and relatively easy to get on and off. This harness has two "bonus" features that I really liked... It has reflective strips for visibility at night. (not that we walk Kodi off our property at night, but it would be nice for people in more urban settings) and you can wet the harness down with cool water, and it becomes a cooling vest in the summer!
> 
> http://www.mycurli.com/en/vest-air-mesh
> 
> The big question is whether it will mat his coat. Time will tell!


This looks promising. What is the interior material like. Padded or just the mesh?


----------



## RosiePosie (Nov 25, 2012)

puppy-love said:


> I posted awhile back about Julie's fear of her harness. I followed the advice people offered and the situation is much better. She's wearing the Puppia harness and she accepts it much more readily. I introduced it with 'harness treats' and that, along with greater comfort, did the trick.


Thank you. I found your thread about this and read it. I will work on shaping. Maybe it is the fact that it goes over her head. She was never a fan of her cute pink sweater either. 

Her current harness is a Puppia but she is not a fan.

Thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.mycurli.com/en/vest-air-mesh

The big question is whether it will mat his coat. Time will tell! [/QUOTE]

Looks interesting. Karen, let us know whether this harness mats Kodi's coat. I like the reflective quality as my neighborhood has no street lights and its always dark by the time I get home in the evening now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> http://www.mycurli.com/en/vest-air-mesh
> 
> The big question is whether it will mat his coat. Time will tell!


Looks interesting. Karen, let us know whether this harness mats Kodi's coat. I like the reflective quality as my neighborhood has no street lights and its always dark by the time I get home in the evening now.[/QUOTE]

I've only used it for one day so far, and he was really just in the car... no major walking. So the jury is still out! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, thanks for the harness search and posting what yu found. There is no place here to find such things, only a Petco. 

I really need to get one for Tucker, so, get it there and walk this weekend! &#55357;&#56841;

Waiting for your review! Oh, and what size does Kodi measure around his chest, and what size did you get that fits him? Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, thanks for the harness search and posting what yu found. There is no place here to find such things, only a Petco.
> 
> I really need to get one for Tucker, so, get it there and walk this weekend! ��
> 
> Waiting for your review! Oh, and what size does Kodi measure around his chest, and what size did you get that fits him? Thanks!


I didn't measure him, because I had him roght there to try things on. The large seemed to fit him best, but, remember.... he's a big Hav. I think, based on that, the medium would fit most Havs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah this is an area where you will get as many opinions as there are harnesses . Maybe someday we will come to solid guidelines. They might even vary between breeds. ??? On my other forums we've had as many different opinions as there are trainers lol. here is from Dr. Peter Dobias .,... Ideally choose a harness that is attached to the leash in the front portion where the neck connects to the torso – the chest opening. Most harnesses on the market have the leash attached on the back. I have seen many of these harnesses restrict the front portion of the neck, which presses on major veins, arteries and the thyroid gland, which is what we try to avoid. - I have tested many and the best I have seen are those where the leash attaches at the chest below the lower neck. My favorites are “Sensation” and “Sense-ible” harnesses and for smaller dogs, a back attachmentharness “Puppia” is a very good choice. 

I think the main point is try to use a harness and not a flat collar.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah this is an area where you will get as many opinions as there are harnesses . Maybe someday we will come to solid guidelines. They might even vary between breeds. ??? On my other forums we've had as many different opinions as there are trainers lol. here is from Dr. Peter Dobias .,... Ideally choose a harness that is attached to the leash in the front portion where the neck connects to the torso - the chest opening. Most harnesses on the market have the leash attached on the back. I have seen many of these harnesses restrict the front portion of the neck, which presses on major veins, arteries and the thyroid gland, which is what we try to avoid. - I have tested many and the best I have seen are those where the leash attaches at the chest below the lower neck. My favorites are "Sensation" and "Sense-ible" harnesses and for smaller dogs, a back attachmentharness "Puppia" is a very good choice.
> 
> I think the main point is try to use a harness and not a flat collar.


Ha! So HE likes my favorite harness! (the Sense-ible) That makes me feel better, in case this web one I bought (which DOES attach at the front on the top, over the shoulders) causes too much matting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen who knows. Either way you're on the right track.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> OK, I went harness shopping yesterday, and found this one that I like. No restriction on the shoulders or under the armpits, and relatively easy to get on and off. This harness has two "bonus" features that I really liked... It has reflective strips for visibility at night. (not that we walk Kodi off our property at night, but it would be nice for people in more urban settings) and you can wet the harness down with cool water, and it becomes a cooling vest in the summer!
> 
> http://www.mycurli.com/en/vest-air-mesh
> 
> The big question is whether it will mat his coat. Time will tell!


Please keep up posted if the harness does mat up or not. Right now, I use the Buddy Belts but I'm thinking they might be adding some pressure to their the shoulders. Thankfully for me, they don't pull but I rather be safe.



Pucks104 said:


> Looks interesting. Karen, let us know whether this harness mats Kodi's coat. I like the reflective quality as my neighborhood has no street lights and its always dark by the time I get home in the evening now.


Our streets have real bad lighting too so I ended up buying these: http://www.glowdoggie.com/BUY_NOW.html Everyone can see us coming a mile away but its hilarious watching them run around in the yard at night with them on. Each one has different color so I can tell who's who. I haven't bought one for Vino I'm waiting till he stops growing.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Haha they look like disco lights!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Haha yea DH teases we're going to a rave or Christmas parade but it works - people n cars see us

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our streets have real bad lighting too so I ended up buying these: http://www.glowdoggie.com/BUY_NOW.html Everyone can see us coming a mile away but its hilarious watching them run around in the yard at night with them on. Each one has different color so I can tell who's who. I haven't bought one for Vino I'm waiting till he stops growing.[/QUOTE]

I think this would definitely increase our visibility! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I didn't measure him, because I had him roght there to try things on. The large seemed to fit him best, but, remember.... he's a big Hav. I think, based on that, the medium would fit most Havs.


I ordered one online and picked size small. I hope it fits, I'm a horrible measurer. Oh well, it wasn't too expensive so if it doesn't fit, then I guess I'll order a medium and then maybe donate the other one to the SPCA.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok Brody's Curli harness got here today. The size small fits him with lots of room to spare, so as his hair gets longer and bulks him out, it should still fit. Yay. Super easy to get on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How much does Brody weigh? Can you get a side photo that wouod shw hw it fits behind the front legs?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheri said:


> How much does Brody weigh? Can you get a side photo that wouod shw hw it fits behind the front legs?


I've not had him weighed recently, but I'm thinking he's probably close to 13 pounds now (somewhere between 12 and 13 anyhow).

Hopefully some of these photos will show what you are wanting to see. He's not exactly the best poser for the camera!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Tracy! Does his front shoulder seem to have free range of movement?

He was a good sport about the pictures!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be constricting at all. Once I put it on he doesn't react to it at all. It really seems to be pretty comfortable.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> We use the Top Paw Easy Rider Car Harness, which can also be used as a walking harness. I really like its design, ease of use and versatility as both a car harness and walking harness.


I know this is an old thread, but I need to retract this recommendation. Although I liked this harness, our second one just broke in the same place as the first. The plastic fastening clip keeps breaking. I felt the need to post because I didn't want someone buying this harness on my recommendation and having it fail in a car crash.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

I had used the puppia harness that slips over the head for Rosie. She would put on a struggle every time. After 2 weeks I had enough of it and read about the Curli Plush walk in harness. I found it on GW Little,s website.Ordered and had it in 3 days. Love how easy it goes on and is very adjustable with the Velcro closure at the top of her back. It also has a secondary clip that is much easier to use than the Puppia clip.Rosie is very comfortable in it and we love walking her. The Puppia and Curli are both good quality, and made of the same breathable material. Rosie is 7lbs. and the extra small fits her quite well.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you guys take their harnesses off when they come inside or leave them on?


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

I take her harness off when she is inside. I haven't had any problems with her getting mats, but might if left on for a longer period.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is always naked in the house.


----------

